# Trip to Red Wing, Minnesota - Jar Pictures



## MNJars (Jun 27, 2013)

I am fortunate to live within easy range of the city of Red Wing, MN and today I made a stop at the Red Wing Union Stoneware Museum among other stops at antique stores.  I thought Iâ€™d share these pictures of their cabinet on their stoneware fruit jars.  Many canâ€™t be found in the RedBook, but all of these are very collectible and a few are extremely scarce.

 Here is the entire cabinet:


----------



## MNJars (Jun 27, 2013)

Here is their shield jars.  RedBook #2480.  HG and quart $2,500 and up.  Gallon size $4,000 and up!  Iâ€™m not sure what size the one on the left is, but it was pretty big â€“ Gallon?


----------



## MNJars (Jun 27, 2013)

Here are a couple of dome top fruit jars.  I donâ€™t think these are in the RedBook.  I expect that these are extremely scarce.  Does anyone know about them?


----------



## botlguy (Jun 28, 2013)

I've heard about the "Dome Top" (didn't know that is what they are called) but never even seen a picture. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## rallcollector (Jun 28, 2013)

Those 2 domed big guys would look awesome on my stoneware shelf!  Probably one of a kind each, but hey, you never know.  Thanks for the awesome pics.
 Paul


----------

